# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box Mtk v1.1 - Adb Module, Factory Flasher [15-05-2017]

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Mtk Module V1.1 (15 May 2017)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box Mtk 1.1 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon Mtk 1.1 Highlights*  *
Falcon Box - Miracle Key  
Mtk Module V1.1 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Added Adb Module 
Read Info
Read Codes 
Direct Unlock 
Imei Repair 
- Repair Imei 1
- Repair Imei 2
Permanent Imei Repair Method (Check Permanent Method)
Repair Wifi
Factory Reset
Read Nvram 
Write Nvram
- Tar Format
- Bin Format
Read Firmware 
Read Scatter File
Read Any Single Partition  
-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Added Mtk Factory Flasher
- Format Before Flash Option
- No Battery Option
For Mtk Flashing 2 Methods
Factory Method or Falcon Method
Read Cpu Type
Read Scatter File  
Improved 
Generic Read Codes (Meta Mode)
Generic Direct Unlock (Meta Mode)
Read / Write Security* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Note :* Disable Your Av if You Get Any Virus Alert   *More To Come - Keep Watching*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_Read Unlock Codes - No Root - Meta Mode   Factory Flasher    Read Nvram   Read Secuirty   Read Unlock Codes Adb Mode   Adb Read Partitions   
Update Review :  _

----------


## mohamed73

_Download Form Google Drive
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

